# How do you ask for money from back home?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, so every now and again I run into some issues with running low on cash and I need some help from back home. My mum is always a darling and helps me out but I always seem to have to come up with the most exaggerated reasons for why I need the money. For example, I got a flat tire while borrowing my mate's car and had to pay for it since it was my fault. I had to tell my mummy that it costed $300 which was a lot more than I actually paid. I felt bad that I had to fib but it's tough out there on your own in a new place and money seems to go quickly. I am curious of all the other expats out there: How do you ask for money? And what do you say you need it for?

Looking forward to feedback, Cheers!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

??? You lie to your mother to get money and want to know how to do it better?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Brit_Xoomer said:


> Okay, so every now and again I run into some issues with running low on cash and I need some help from back home. My mum is always a darling and helps me out but I always seem to have to come up with the most exaggerated reasons for why I need the money. For example, I got a flat tire while borrowing my mate's car and had to pay for it since it was my fault. I had to tell my mummy that it costed $300 which was a lot more than I actually paid. I felt bad that I had to fib but it's tough out there on your own in a new place and money seems to go quickly. I am curious of all the other expats out there: How do you ask for money? And what do you say you need it for?
> 
> Looking forward to feedback, Cheers!




I don't... I work my ass off and if I have no money I go without.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brit_Xoomer said:


> Okay, so every now and again I run into some issues with running low on cash and I need some help from back home. My mum is always a darling and helps me out but I always seem to have to come up with the most exaggerated reasons for why I need the money. For example, I got a flat tire while borrowing my mate's car and had to pay for it since it was my fault. I had to tell my mummy that it costed $300 which was a lot more than I actually paid. I felt bad that I had to fib but it's tough out there on your own in a new place and money seems to go quickly. I am curious of all the other expats out there: How do you ask for money? And what do you say you need it for?
> 
> Looking forward to feedback, Cheers!





I think you should go back and live with her until you're responsible enough to stand on your own two feet!!! - Its a good job you're not mine - shame on you!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Why not stand on your own two feet and forget bothering your mum?

To get off your mom's dole, immediately start saving 10% of whatever money touches your hands, the minute it touches your hands, and build up a savings account. Live on less and suffer for a bit now, before you blow it with your mummy.

Sell plasma. Get a second job that includes meals. Get a third job. Find a roommate. Find a cheaper place to live. Become a professional housesitter and stop paying rent. Eat less and eat at home. Drink less. Stop smoking. Hang out in front of your home instead of going out and spending a lot of money. No more texting and running up your cell bill. Buy used clothes. Stop borrowing other people's cars or other property. If you are using drugs, stop it. Go to the sperm bank and see if anyone is looking to buy "genius" sperm. Become a surrogate mother for pay. Participate in paid medical studies of experimental drugs. Read at the library instead of buying books or magazines. Use the internet at the library instead of paying for it at home. No more cable TV. Keep the thermostat at 55ºF and wear a sweater all winter.

Act like a man (or a woman) instead of a kid, and stand on your own two feet.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

This has got to be a wind up.

I can understand that sometimes we all fall a bit short, especially when moving to a new place and trying find our feet and esp in current times of economic hardship, but to have to lie about it....

I've fallen short, but never lied about it, and i've always seen it as loan which I would go out of my way and without to repay. As previous posters have said, slash your costs down to a roof over your head and food in your stomach. No need to guilt trip your mum into subbing your lifestyle!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Brit_Xoomer said:


> Okay, so every now and again I run into some issues with running low on cash and I need some help from back home. My mum is always a darling and helps me out but I always seem to have to come up with the most exaggerated reasons for why I need the money. For example, I got a flat tire while borrowing my mate's car and had to pay for it since it was my fault. I had to tell my mummy that it costed $300 which was a lot more than I actually paid. I felt bad that I had to fib but it's tough out there on your own in a new place and money seems to go quickly. I am curious of all the other expats out there: How do you ask for money? And what do you say you need it for?
> 
> Looking forward to feedback, Cheers!


You are a pretty sad person
thieving from your mother .. you cannot get much lower


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello All,

When I signed up to become a member of this forum, I thought this was my chance to be open and share with other expats like me. A place to feel safe and say what I feel without ridicule and judgement. Look, no one is perfect and we have all had to fib or stretch the truth a little here and there. I thought that I would hear funny or interesting stories of a way you had asked for money. And maybe we could all come together because we have dealt with hardships. I was not asking for "how do you lie for money?" I was simply inquiring with others on when times have been tough, "what you have asked for, why and how?" To connect with others on their personal stories. Asking for money is a hard thing to do and I would never ask if I didn't need it and exhaust every last resource that I had. Everyone has past judgements on me and I feel very ostracized from the group which was the whole reason I joined this forum to connect with others. I am sorry if I offended anyone, but I feel as though you misunderstood my intention.

Good day!:focus:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Brit_Xoomer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> When I signed up to become a member of this forum, I thought this was my chance to be open and share with other expats like me. A place to feel safe and say what I feel without ridicule and judgement. Look, no one is perfect and we have all had to fib or stretch the truth a little here and there. I thought that I would hear funny or interesting stories of a way you had asked for money. And maybe we could all come together because we have dealt with hardships. I was not asking for "how do you lie for money?" I was simply inquiring with others on when times have been tough, "what you have asked for, why and how?" To connect with others on their personal stories. Asking for money is a hard thing to do and I would never ask if I didn't need it and exhaust every last resource that I had. Everyone has past judgements on me and I feel very ostracized from the group which was the whole reason I joined this forum to connect with others. I am sorry if I offended anyone, but I feel as though you misunderstood my intention.
> 
> Good day!:focus:



And you got pretty much the same answer on other forums you exactly the same question posted on....and gave exactly the same reply.

Thread closed.


----------

